# Ian May cycles



## Scilly Suffolk (1 Aug 2011)

I've just bought this and would be interested to know more about him and his bikes.

There is still an Ian May shop in Liverpool and I've dropped them a line.

Thanks in advance.

Jim.


----------



## smokeysmoo (1 Aug 2011)

Seems a decent enough buy at that money for a steel lugged frame of that vintage. It would make for a great sympathetic restoration project.

Sorry, don't know a jot about Ian May though


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Aug 2011)

"The frame size is 23. 1/2 inches".

And the rest.


----------



## Rapples (19 Aug 2011)

It does look on the large side, I hope you are tall


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (21 Aug 2011)

Just in case anyone in the future is interested, Ian May Cycles can still be found at 170 Bebington Road, Bebington, Wirral, Merseyside, CH63 7NX.

I've dropped them a line to see if they can give me any information on its "pedigree" (and supply decals for the respray).

Yes, it is a twenty-three and a half inch frame (centre of crank to top of seat tube) and I am six foot three inches tall.

Thanks for your interest.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (22 Sep 2011)

Seems Ian May have closed down.

I got a phone call from the lady who now has their phone number, which is still being published in business directories.


----------



## Wage_Slave (7 Apr 2012)

I've just stumbles on this post.
Ian May cycles were indeed in Bebington and I used to visit them a lot in the late 80's.
I don't think they built the frames onsite, but had their decals applied and sold as their own.

Sadly, I heard that Ian had a brain hemorrhage and died and his missus took over the shop for a while until it closed.

I've still got my 531 bike with Campag Gran Sport equipped stuff attached. 

ps. Bebington isn't Liverpool. It's on the Wirral


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (7 Apr 2012)

Love to see some photos WS.


----------



## Philip Osler (29 Aug 2012)

Here are a couple of pictures of my Ian May












Phil


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (29 Aug 2012)

Thanks for the pics Phil; I don't suppose you know anything about the man?

I read that Ian May was "an experimental frame builder"; of course that doesn't mean he didn't also sell badged-up frames from other builders. My own bike certainly fits the "experimental" bill: the tubeset has been ovalised (locally, not by Reynolds), but overall it is a little flawed.

I had to get the seat tube reamed to get 65mm of seatpost past the ovalised section and the braze-on front dérailleur mount doesn't account for the fact that it sits a couple of mm further inboard than a round tube, so I have to use a narrower BB than the chainset should use.

The photo is as she was in "endurance" guise for this year's Dunwich Dynamo.


----------



## Philip Osler (29 Aug 2012)

Nice looking bike you have there! 

I've been looking for information myself about Ian May, I spoke the owner at my LBS who remembered him. but I don't know anything that has not already been posted on this thread! mines made from 453 tubing and is pretty light probably not one of his experimental frames though.

Don't want to sell your bike to me do you? 

Phil


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (29 Aug 2012)

Ha! As soon as I saw your's, I thought "that's my size"!

Aside from this thread I've only seen one other bike on Ebay: which makes us members of a very exclusive club.

Where abouts are you?


----------



## Philip Osler (29 Aug 2012)

Haha,

i've got this on my watch list http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120945689...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1182

According to google maps I've live 0.8 miles from where Ian May's shop was (I did already know that though) .

How did you get your home from birkenhead?

Phil


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (29 Aug 2012)

I'm confused: the sale finished in July! Seems a little over the odds too, based on the information supplied.

The seller kindly couriered mine, which was the first time it had been far from home judging by its condition.

The finishing kit (which looked original) was a bit confusing: crap Korean calipers with Modolo America levers, Ofmega front mech and (notoriously bad) Simplex SX610 rear, ITM bars on a Kalloy stem etc.

What was on yours?


----------



## Philip Osler (29 Aug 2012)

i've got weinmann calipers, shimano 2300 shifters, suntour cyclone front mech and shimano 2300 rear, ITM bars and tape.

Just had it upgraded to STI's a couple of weeks ago double and 8 speed rear, its made a big difference.

I got mine from a older couple in oxton on the wirral for pretty cheap


----------



## sittingbull (29 Aug 2012)

Ian May bikes are still around. A friend of mine has a blue and white one which I haven't seen yet, he collects bikes, particularly from the Liverpool area, some of which date back to the 50's.

With around 14 complete bikes it's not unusual for him to be riding a bike I've not seen before.

I remember passing the Ian May shop, but never had cause to visit.

I'd love to own a quality steel frame with modern running gear


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (29 Aug 2012)

That's good to know: it would be great to see some pictures!


----------



## sittingbull (29 Aug 2012)

If I get the opportunity I'll take some.

This guy has been collecting bikes for a few decades now and has an interesting collection. Some quite rare I believe.

He's not really interested in anything aluminium or carbon fibre and although mass production has made "quality" bikes readily available (albeit at a price), he'd far rather have a decent vintage bike. He'd really like a Hetchens with curly stays.


----------



## RedRider (29 Aug 2012)

sittingbull said:


> Ian May bikes are still around. A friend of mine has a blue and white one which I haven't seen yet, he collects bikes, particularly from the Liverpool area, some of which date back to the 50's.
> 
> With around 14 complete bikes it's not unusual for him to be riding a bike I've not seen before.


That's a great sounding collection.


----------



## sittingbull (29 Aug 2012)

RedRider said:


> That's a great sounding collection.


.....as he's somewhat limited for space he only keeps the best plus a few for everyday use.
He's particularly proud of his Fothergill ( which I've not seen) plus his Claud Butler Saxon from 1953 (which I have seen) similar to this one - note the "split" seat tube to bring the rear wheel forward for improved "drive" 

http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/bikes/cb-saxon-page-rb.html


----------



## Foxdale Freedom Fighter (2 Sep 2012)

I too have an Ian May. Mid 70's (I think). Super retro machine. Original 1st gen Dura Ace Chainset, Shifters and callipers with Crane rear mech. I picked it up without wheels so got a pair of old school Mavics made up for it. Lovely rims, but made up on mid 90's Ultegra hubs. Rides and looks 1st class - I love it. However, decided to address some surface rust so stripped the frame and gave it to a mate to paint over a year ago - must ask for it back.


----------



## Philip Osler (2 Sep 2012)

yeah you should  wouldnt be interested in selling it would you  my girlfriend's after one! pretty please


----------



## Philip Osler (11 Sep 2012)

Just picked this up yesterday looking forward to getting her back on the road, might start tonight!


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (11 Sep 2012)

Looks nice! How much did you pay and where from?

We'll have to start an Ian May owners club...


----------



## Foxdale Freedom Fighter (11 Sep 2012)

Philip - that frame looks similar to the one I own. The original paint job was a nice dark metallic blue that I think was supposed to blend down to a lighter blue and then back to the dark blue again. However, it looked a bit like he/they were trying to save paint. It will get painted solid dark metallic blue. Does your frame have Campagnolo rear drop out's?
When I stripped the frame down I removed the frame decals without taking a good close up with a ruler in the shot. Can someone please help me by taking a scaled shot of their IAN MAY FRAME STICKERS including the round head tube one please?

An owners club would be a good idea, but we could do with a member that could tell us some more about the bikes, frame numbers etc. A friend of a friend grew up on the Wirral and reckons that he knew a few people with Ian May bikes. He told me his Dad knew a bit about the man himself and also said he is no longer with us.

Going to have a look for a good photo of mine when it was built up.


----------



## Philip Osler (11 Sep 2012)

Picked it up from mold although the chap lived in Abergele, he was told the frame was from the mid 80's and the new bike cost approx £400 pound back in the day. Payed £100 for it, its 531 tubing and does feel light.

Owners club sounds good we just need an expert!!

I could measure the stickers on mine although they do vary between the two bikes!

Phil


----------



## Foxdale Freedom Fighter (11 Sep 2012)

Don't worry Phil,

Just found some "as acquired pics" on a portable hard drive. I do have some better ones somewhere after some extra TLC. I should be able to get the decals sorted from the pics found. Since this pic was taken I have replaced the black dura ace callipers for un-painted alloy dura ace. I am reluctant to pay the mega money people are wanting for original first gen dura ace seat post, but may if I can find one for less than £50. I have an old Campagnolo Record fluted post which may be at odds with the Shimano stuff, but is much nicer than the black one pictured.

Problem is I don't know the history or exact age of the bike. I made a mildly educated guess at mid seventies due to the age (but like new) 70's dura ace stuff. There was only half a Reynolds sticker that I removed the first time I cleaned it. It definatley started with a 5, but could only see a tiny bit of the second number. As I guessed at a 70's frame I have purchased some 501 decals!?!


----------



## Foxdale Freedom Fighter (11 Sep 2012)

<a href="http://s1079.photobucket.com/albums/w519/Shaun_Gelling/?action=view&amp;current=7fb01147.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w519/Shaun_Gelling/7fb01147.jpg" border="0" alt="a775f50f"></a>


----------



## Philip Osler (13 Sep 2012)

Your bike looks spot on mate, I've just dropped mine in this afternoon should be ready early next week, it's getting the shimano sora make over! I'm looking forward to getting it back and going for a spin!


----------



## Philip Osler (13 Sep 2012)

Foxdale Freedom Fighter said:


> When I stripped the frame down I removed the frame decals without taking a good close up with a ruler in the shot. Can someone please help me by taking a scaled shot of their IAN MAY FRAME STICKERS including the round head tube one please?


 
Hello are you planning on getting some custom decals made once your bike is sorted? I'd be interested in getting some also!

phil


----------



## Philip Osler (14 Sep 2012)

I've done it again this is my last one now, picked up this, this afternoon on my way home from work, the reynolds 531 decals date from 1973-1977 (from http://www.hlloydcycles.com/531 history.pdf). The colour is really growing on me, although I think I'll powdercoat it (may be the same colour), what you think? oh and this one does have Campagnolo rear drop out's.

















not buying any frames for a while now , Phil


----------



## sittingbull (3 Oct 2012)

Scilly Suffolk said:


> That's good to know: it would be great to see some pictures!


 


RedRider said:


> That's a great sounding collection.


I got the opportunity to take some photographs of Ken's bikes and have started a thread here.

I still haven't seen the Ian May bike but will take some more when I do


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (4 Oct 2012)

Having just seen his other bikes, I can't wait to see the Ian May!


----------



## George Blackwell (13 Oct 2012)

[/IMG]


----------



## George Blackwell (13 Oct 2012)

Just got the hang of picture posting that's a before and after images of my Ian May It had pump pegs on the seat stays. Campag drop outs front and rear and campag cable guides braised on the BB That would put it pre 80s? I visited the shop in Bebbington in the early 90s (but that was for some mtb stuff) I don't remember seeing any road bikes at the time.


----------



## Philip Osler (13 Oct 2012)

nice bike looking at the "531" stickers it would suggest early to mid 70's 

http://www.hlloydcycles.com/531 history.pdf

Phil

where are you from George?


----------



## George Blackwell (13 Oct 2012)

I'm from Hoylake


----------



## Philip Osler (13 Oct 2012)

Nice I'm probably going to ride that way myself tomorrow my mum lives by grove park!


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (23 Feb 2013)

The plot thickens!

Browsing Hilary Stone's site, I saw this Simoncini:
"SIMONCINI AERO ROAD FRAME 
Seat Tube (ctc): 59cm (23.5in)
Top Tube (ctc): 58cm (23in)
Rear dropout width: 126mm 
Wheel size: 700C/sprints with brake drop of 45mm
Seatpost size: 26.8mm
Frame tubing: Oria ML25
This Italian built Simoncini aero road frame is built from Oria ML25 tubing which has been reshaped into aero profiles on the seat and down tubes. I think it dates from the later 1980s. The paint is generally very good with just a few small areas that could do with being touched up. £145"

The only differences with mine, that I can see, are that it takes a 26.8mm seatpost (mine is 27.2mm) and it has lugged forks. It's even the same size!

Does anyone know if Simoncini were in the habit of building frames for others?

If nothing else it, and the blurb for the Jan Janssen listed below it, confirms that during the late Eighties/early Nineties, reshaping tubes into an aero profile wasn't so uncommon.

I'm tempted to buy it, just to be able to compare the two...


----------



## xxxlippyxxx (19 Jul 2013)

Just finished mine last week will put photos up later


----------



## wakou (20 Jul 2013)

What a pretty bike! I hope you do not mind, I have embedded the picture here, many people skim threads, and do not follow links, and I think that the bike deserves a bigger audience!








Foxdale Freedom Fighter said:


> <a href="http://s1079.photobucket.com/albums/w519/Shaun_Gelling/?action=view&amp;current=7fb01147.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w519/Shaun_Gelling/7fb01147.jpg" border="0" alt="a775f50f"></a>


----------



## xxxlippyxxx (20 Jul 2013)

It's great to see so many people interested in Ian may . Am only 27 and I had been hunting for mine for years. Looks good though mate good job


----------



## xxxlippyxxx (20 Jul 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...229699085.1073741825.576754084&type=3&theater


----------



## Mick Wilson (14 Aug 2013)

Just picked one up today from a charity bicycle workshop. 531 tubing, campagnolo everything and Mavic wheels. How do I load the photo onto this site?


----------



## biggs682 (6 Nov 2013)

@Scilly Suffolk very interesting reading , and must admit your aero looks very similar to mine .


----------



## irjmac (18 Mar 2014)

Great photos. Alot of memories coming back. I lived in the Wirral/Chester area for years and remember many frame builders in the general area. I used to call in to Ian May' s shop to look at all the stuff I couldn't afford back then (I blew my teenage savings on a RJ Quinn with a mix of Campag Victory, Shimano 600, Mavic MA40s. Still going strong after 28 years, but now ridden by a friend in UK.)
I did hear that the shop had closed, but good to see some of his frames are still going strong.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Mar 2014)

irjmac said:


> Great photos. Alot of memories coming back. I lived in the Wirral/Chester area for years and remember many frame builders in the general area. I used to call in to Ian May' s shop to look at all the stuff I couldn't afford back then (I blew my teenage savings on a RJ Quinn with a mix of Campag Victory, Shimano 600, Mavic MA40s. Still going strong after 28 years, but now ridden by a friend in UK.)
> I did hear that the shop had closed, but good to see some of his frames are still going strong.


he died a few years back , cant wit for the dry weather so i can get mine out again its way to clean to ride whilst its wet and dirty


----------



## DonSchwann (8 Apr 2014)

Hi guys, first post on this site! Just got an Ian May 531 racer with a fairly diverse mix of Campag Victory/Athena and Shimano, ITM 'Mod Europa Super Racing' bars, Campag Record/Mavic wheels, forged Tange drop-outs... just got to do it up a bit now and get riding! 

There's not much on Ian on the web and I'd love to know (since it appears he didn't build his own), who made his bikes. Does anyone know - or know how to find out?


----------



## DonSchwann (10 Apr 2014)

Hi again - does anyone have a really decent image of the Ian May Cycle Specialist head badge that they could put up on here? I'm probably going to have to get a decal maker to reproduce one for my racer and good photos are impossible to find on the net! Much appreciated if anyone can sort an image. Ta!


----------



## biggs682 (15 Apr 2014)

DonSchwann said:


> Hi again - does anyone have a really decent image of the Ian May Cycle Specialist head badge that they could put up on here? I'm probably going to have to get a decal maker to reproduce one for my racer and good photos are impossible to find on the net! Much appreciated if anyone can sort an image. Ta!



there are some of mine on my flick r https://www.flickr.com/photos/68734341@N04/10379492575/in/photostream/



DonSchwann said:


> Hi guys, first post on this site! Just got an Ian May 531 racer with a fairly diverse mix of Campag Victory/Athena and Shimano, ITM 'Mod Europa Super Racing' bars, Campag Record/Mavic wheels, forged Tange drop-outs... just got to do it up a bit now and get riding!
> 
> There's not much on Ian on the web and I'd love to know (since it appears he didn't build his own), who made his bikes. Does anyone know - or know how to find out?



it seems some of his frames MIGHT have been made by Simonici


----------



## DonSchwann (22 Apr 2014)

Thanks biggs682 - that's the best head badge photo I've seen so far!

Living close by, I made the pilgrimage to 170 Bebington Road - it seems that Ian May Cycles is now Suede Hairdressing...


----------



## biggs682 (4 May 2014)

well done more miles in last 2 days on my Ian May now sporting sprints and tubs rather than clinchers ,

must admit rides well


----------



## DonSchwann (7 May 2014)

Nice to hear, biggs682 - your Ian May is a proper beauty! Mine is a little rougher around the edges and there's still work to be done to get it in the shape I'd like... got to do something about the pitted chrome forks, the rust on some of the rear spokes and source some white-walls for starters. But the bike's up and running, and I have to say it's a beautiful thing to ride!


----------



## biggs682 (7 May 2014)

@DonSchwann any pics of yours yet ?


----------



## DonSchwann (8 May 2014)

Haven't taken any decent pics yet, biggs682! This is the best I have at the mo, which doesn't do justice to the bike... Taken whilst fiddling with the rear mech etc, hence chain slack.


----------



## biggs682 (8 May 2014)

looks very nice @DonSchwann with or without slack chain .

does yours have the aero tubing or just normal round tubes ????


----------



## toeknee (8 May 2014)

Is that in lower bebington by the station Don Schwann...?


----------



## DonSchwann (9 May 2014)

@biggs682 - sad to say mine is lacking the aero tubing... It's pretty standard, I think. 531 with Tange forged drop-outs. Not in the same league as yours maybe, but it's a lovely thing!

@toeknee - the bike image? No, that's Sefton Park, Liverpool. I'm just commuting on my Ian May and doing small weekend rides until it's totally fixed. I have the Campag Record/Mavic wheels to repair properly and new tyres to buy when funds allow - some lovely white-walls I think! Also, I have the Ian May Cycle Specialist headbadge design now, just got to get it printed and stuck on the bike!

The shop is located a short walk inland from Bebington centre, facing Lever's Port Sunlight houses, close to the Lady Lever Art Gallery. Someone on this thread mentioned that Ian May's might have morphed into K Cycles, but the latter is still going (selling Raleighs and Diamondbacks, from the shop signage) and is further south on the Wirral, in the Eastham area.

It would be fantastic to gather all these Ian Mays for a Wirral day sometime, no?


----------



## DonSchwann (9 May 2014)

Incidentally, here's a low-resolution version of the Ian May head badge (36mm x 36mm) - I don't have the high res version yet, but I'll be sending it to a decal maker once I have it. The design is taken from one of biggs682's pics (thanks @biggs682) and the remnants of my own tatty head badge:






I think it's a pretty accurate likeness... any thoughts?

@George Blackwell, is that your Ian May that's currently on Preloved? Looks like you've re-specced it since your last pics. Looks lovely and if I had a spare £350...


----------



## biggs682 (9 May 2014)

@DonSchwann i wonder how many Ian Mays there are ?


----------



## DonSchwann (9 May 2014)

@biggs682, judging by the scarcity of results on Google, I'd say not many! Maybe 100, probably less? It's a niche group, this!


----------



## sittingbull (9 May 2014)

Some lovely looking bikes in this thread. I've still not seen the one my friend's got. He's told me he's ridden it a couple of times and was surprised by how well it rode. I think the expression he used was "lively", it just wanted to go


----------



## biggs682 (10 May 2014)

sittingbull said:


> Some lovely looking bikes in this thread. I've still not seen the one my friend's got. He's told me he's ridden it a couple of times and was surprised by how well it rode. I think the expression he used was "lively", it just wanted to go


that is very true of the way my one rides


----------



## DonSchwann (10 May 2014)

Same here @sittingbull, mine's beautifully balanced and geared for speed! Thanks to the tiny rear gears I'd be scared to try it on a serious hill though...


----------



## DonSchwann (13 May 2014)

Whilst at a loose end I started wondering how come there's such a frustrating scarcity of information on Ian May on the net. From CycleChat, RetroBike & Bike Forums, all I've really managed to discover is that Ian was probably a former racer who acquired "a burgeoning and deserved reputation as a quality framebuilder, operating from his premises in Bebington, Wirral", may have dabbled in the manufacture of "experimental frames" - or might just have bought frames in the rough (from Simoncini maybe) and badged them up as Ian Mays... Really, all that's for sure is that most of his frames are 531 with quality components...and some, like biggs682's, are beautifully aero tubed.

I'd love to know more, but where to look...? So much for the information age!


----------



## sittingbull (13 May 2014)

You're right, there's not a lot out there. The last "active" reference I can find is to Ian May Cycles sponsoring (in the way of prizes) the Wirral Mini Triathlon on 30th. June 2001. There are numerous links with Ian May Shotblasting at the same Bebington address, possibly ongoing at the same time as the cycle business?

There will be local riders who remember the business, along with other local bike shops and of course clubs in the area.

Not sure whether @Sharky might have any background information?


----------



## DonSchwann (13 May 2014)

Ta @sittingbull - good info there! I had no idea the shop was still going in 2001; I'm guessing Ian had died by then and this is the period when his wife was running the business? There don't seem to be any late 90s/early 2000s Ian Mays around.


----------



## sittingbull (13 May 2014)

I don't know who was running the business at that time, I too was surprised it was still going in 2001.

There will probably be some cyclists who remember Ian May and his business who currently frequent the Eureka/Two Mills cyclists cafe, they don't appear to have a forum but link Facebook and Twitter, I guess it depends how keen you are for further information.


----------



## DonSchwann (13 May 2014)

Thanks @sittingbull, will definitely check that out!


----------



## biggs682 (13 May 2014)

sounds like we need to try and find out how many there are out there guys


----------



## sittingbull (13 May 2014)

Which depends on:

1/ did he build or buy in his frames?..........sounds like a bit of both.
2/ did he work alone?...................................EDIT: uncertain, another forum mentions someone working in his shop, this may or may not have been Ian himself.
3/ how many years was he in business for?
4/ what percentage of his bikes survive?

I think DonSchwann's guesstimate of less than 100 is likely to be correct. I'd love one but they all look to be large frame sizes.

Do the frame serial numbers give an indication of production numbers or years?


----------



## DonSchwann (14 May 2014)

@sittingbull - interesting thoughts!

I think you're right about points 1 and 2, judging by the comments I've seen on the web. Relating to point 3, the frames I've seen seem to be mostly 80s, with possibly a few 70s ones thrown into the mix. Judging by its components, which I believe to be original to the first build (all contemporary with one another), mine is c. 1987. So, in terms of active production (or active badging up at least!) Ian May probably existed for 10 to 15 years max.

On to frame serial numbers... mine has F 01370 stamped on the BB. Now I'm guessing that the last two digits aren't a reference to 1970... I wouldn't know how to date from this code.

My idea that there are probably 100 or less left is just a guess. I think in all my research on't web I've probably come across 15 Ian Mays. Since the power of Google is strong, I reckon a ratio of 1 (known) to 5 or 6 (unknown) is probably about right... so, roughly 100.

They aren't all large frame sizes BTW. Mine's a little too small for me (but I'll forgive it that) at c. 21 inches.


----------



## biggs682 (14 May 2014)

just checked mine and i cant see any frame numbers anywhere at all ?

if i remember rightly mine was bought in 1986 and is the " aero" tubing which more ls more like somebody has put the tubes in a vice to close them up and make them more aerodynamic


----------



## DonSchwann (14 May 2014)

Nothing at all on the bottom of the BB, biggs682? Aside from the main number, I think (from memory since I'm away from the bike at the moment) there's a '13' stamped into the BB shell of mine. The only other identifiable markings on my frame are the Tange forged drop-outs and a sticker for (if I remember correctly) Clark's Easy Glide Teflon Coated Inner Nylon Lined Outer gear cables...

I wonder if the markings on mine could be traced to another manufacturer, while Ian maybe made biggs682's himself? Or wasn't there talk that the aero ones could be Simoncini?


----------



## biggs682 (14 May 2014)

DonSchwann said:


> Nothing at all on the bottom of the BB, biggs682? Aside from the main number, I think (from memory since I'm away from the bike at the moment) there's a '13' stamped into the BB shell of mine. The only other identifiable markings on my frame are the Tange forged drop-outs and a sticker for (if I remember correctly) Clark's Easy Glide Teflon Coated Inner Nylon Lined Outer gear cables...
> 
> I wonder if the markings on mine could be traced to another manufacturer, while Ian maybe made biggs682's himself? Or wasn't there talk that the aero ones could be Simoncini?



i contacted Simoncini owner who spoke to the frame maker from that period who said very similar profile to what they use but no real identifying marks to say yes for sure


----------



## DonSchwann (15 May 2014)

Interesting that the Ian Mays I have come across all look pretty different from one another. For example, this one with it's (Holdsworth style?) wrapover seatstays, British BB/headset and 27.0 seatpost diameter (mine's 27.2):







Sold on LFGSS, so it's probably a garishly resprayed flip-flop by now.


----------



## biggs682 (15 May 2014)

so who thinks we ought to start an Ian May Bikes facebook group ?


----------



## DonSchwann (15 May 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## biggs682 (19 May 2014)

well i have taken my Ian May in to lbs to have its bottom bracket sorted , so its having a weeks rest


----------



## DonSchwann (19 May 2014)

Finally got round to putting the tyres I'd set aside for my Ian May on the bike today, so that's one step closer to bringing it back to former glories. Looking forward to a longish ride tomorrow... unless the weather's against me. I'm thinking maybe I might ride the Wirral, taking Ian home! @biggs682, your FB idea was a good one, especially if we can get some of the other owners on this thread involved! Do you have plans to make the page?


----------



## DonSchwann (22 May 2014)

Forks finally polished, new boots attached.


----------



## biggs682 (22 May 2014)

@DonSchwann i never noticed in the other pics of your May that the down tube shifters are mounted time trial style ie on the top not the side of tube


----------



## DonSchwann (22 May 2014)

@biggs682, yes I think mine was set up as a TT/sprint bike by some chap who loved racing flats and never did hills! The Campag shifter arrangement is one of my favourite things about my Ian May.

I haven't given up hope of getting others to contribute to a future Ian May FB page, maybe will try to contact Mersyside bike bloggers etc?


----------



## biggs682 (31 May 2014)

@Scilly Suffolk , @sittingbull , @Philip Osler ,@Wage_Slave , @xxxlippyxxx ,@George , @wakou myself and with some help from @DonSchwann have started a facebook page trying to amass as much info as we can about the man and his machine so please feel free to add to it on https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ian-May-Cycles/331872603631414?ref=hl


----------



## DonSchwann (17 Jun 2014)

@sittingbull …






Ian May meets sittingbull!


----------



## sittingbull (17 Jun 2014)

Looks familiar


----------



## Kins (17 Jun 2014)

A good source of information would be any local bike shops that are still going. Back in the day they all seemed to talk to each other. Also talk to the old fogey club riders. Cup of coffee and they love a good chat about the old days. Really interesting thread and some beautiful bikes.

Just bought a Shorter which is slightly more well known than your Ian May "Brand" but these small manufacturers were very interesting.


----------



## DonSchwann (17 Jun 2014)

Thanks Kins - sounds like a good idea and actually I have a Wirral ride planned that's almost guaranteed to include a pit stop at a cafe where old fogey club riders hang out! 

So far I've never seen a Shorter I didn't like. How's about a pic of yours?


----------



## Kins (17 Jun 2014)

DonSchwann said:


> Thanks Kins - sounds like a good idea and actually I have a Wirral ride planned that's almost guaranteed to include a pit stop at a cafe where old fogey club riders hang out!
> 
> So far I've never seen a Shorter I didn't like. How's about a pic of yours?



Hasn't arrived yet, probably be tomorrow now. Cost me £40 so needs a bit of work


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jun 2014)

Well hopefully this week should see the arrival at chez Biggs of the bike that started this thread off , after a bit of searching managed to track down @Scilly Suffolk to lfgss website and he still has the frame so after a bit of chatting a price was agreed and hey presto its on its way .

Not sure what to do ie total refurb or use as is , will see what its like in the skin when it turns up


----------



## Kins (29 Jun 2014)

We need some new pics biggs! 

My shorter is now naked down the workshop waiting to be picked up. First time my step brother has sprayed a bike so I don't know how its going to work out. Probably take him a couple of weeks.

We'll see. Still need to source some bars and a new front wheel.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jun 2014)

here you go @Kins a couple of pics one as a complete bike and one as just the frameset


----------



## Kins (29 Jun 2014)

Are they cutouts on the headtube? Don't like the colour but the frame looks lovely.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jun 2014)

Kins said:


> Are they cutouts on the headtube? Don't like the colour but the frame looks lovely.



no its just where the inside of the lugs have been painted , i am not sure on them either and cant make my mind up if its grey or silver


----------



## DonSchwann (2 Jul 2014)

I have to say I love the retro colour combo! Looking forward to seeing how you build it up, @biggs682!

Finally got the head badge decals sorted for mine… Pretty happy with the stickers, but I'm slightly nervous about replacing the worn one - how on earth do you get them level etc?


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jul 2014)

well here is my ex @Scilly Suffolk Ian May no 2


----------



## sittingbull (19 Jul 2014)

This one could have been No. 3, sold recently on eBay.


----------



## DonSchwann (20 Jul 2014)

I saw the same bike, sitting bull - I couldn't work out if the top tube decal was added afterwards by some random owner or if the Italian made foldie was sold through Ian's shop. Either way it's nothing like any of the other Ian Mays I've seen.


----------



## sittingbull (20 Jul 2014)

I've heard of another in a shop window display in Liverpool city centre. Details were vague, it was something like a shopper or a trike, I've had a look but couldn't find it. What next? A pram?

Strange things are afoot


----------



## DonSchwann (21 Jul 2014)

Is there any way to find out more, sitting bull? You won't have to name your source! I'd go for a look if I knew where...


----------



## sittingbull (21 Jul 2014)

I understood it was in Bold Street on the way up to the bombed out church (St. Luke's). It was a couple of months ago I had a look, there was one window display with a bike in it but it was not an Ian May. I trust my "source" who owns another Ian May but I'd need to re-check the facts before instigating a wild goose chase.


----------



## DonSchwann (21 Jul 2014)

That's interesting - I ride past Bold St most days, so may take a slight diversion on the off chance.


----------



## DonSchwann (22 Jul 2014)

No sign of the Ian May in Bold Street. 

But I took this on the way for a look, next to remains of Liverpool's old overhead railway.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jul 2014)

@DonSchwann YOU BEEN AIRBRUSHING ?


----------



## DonSchwann (23 Jul 2014)

Guilty as charged sah!


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jul 2014)

just entered Ian May the 1st in the Retrobike of te month some glorious machines on ther and i love that Pollard but then i am biased as i have one

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=301536&p=2262877#p2262877


----------



## DonSchwann (5 Aug 2014)

Well you have one vote on RB! I hope the Ian May does well… it's a worthy RBotM.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Aug 2014)

DonSchwann said:


> Well you have one vote on RB! I hope the Ian May does well… it's a worthy RBotM.


2 at moment


----------



## DonSchwann (6 Aug 2014)

Hey look! A Raleigh is winning… Only on Retrobike!  

Hope yours wins through, @biggs682

Here's another (pre white Rolls saddle) shot of mine…


----------



## biggs682 (6 Aug 2014)

@DonSchwann looks good to me


----------



## biggs682 (11 Aug 2014)

come on fellow cc'ers please cast your vote in the Retrobike bike of the month award for my Ian May original condition bike

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=303155


----------



## DonSchwann (12 Aug 2014)

Done all I can @biggs682 … Good luck with the poll!


----------



## DonSchwann (14 Aug 2014)

A bit more research on Ian May. Apparently, he sponsored/managed? a professional cycling team in 1981 with two riders - Tony Bell and Paul Gerrard.

Tony Bell, of course, is the well-known author and journalist, contributor to Cycling Weekly until 2006, brother of National Amateur and Professional Road Race Champion Mark Bell… Paul Gerrard was also a successful track cyclist (if I've found the right Paul Gerrard), British motor paced champion in 1980/81… The plot thickens…

So did these chaps really ride for Ian? And, if so, what happened to the team?

EDIT: www.memoire-du-cyclisme.eu has "Ian May Cycles" listed as a small team (petite équipe) for 1981… so it's true. Now, how to find photos and maybe race results???


----------



## sittingbull (18 Aug 2014)

Here's another Ian May, belonging to my friend Ken, I've only seen it today for the first time 

It's the first bike I've seen with a ""pro tag" - braze on race number holder (on the top tube).

I believe it to be in original condition with the likely exception of the saddle


----------



## biggs682 (18 Aug 2014)

sittingbull said:


> Here's another Ian May, belonging to my friend Ken, I've only seen it today for the first time
> 
> It's the first bike I've seen with a ""pro tag" - braze on race number holder (on the top tube).
> 
> ...



@sittingbull that looks fantastic and the race tag confirms to a degree that there might have an Ian May race team at some point , do you know how long Ken has had that one ? i presume 700's . I presume he wont want to sell it ?

@DonSchwann have you seen this


----------



## sittingbull (18 Aug 2014)

I think he's had it around 5 years. It is in the same condition as when he got it.

I suspect it's mid to late 80s, probably 126mm rear spacing with what appeared to be a 7 speed cassette with lock-ring as opposed to a freewheel. Although a previous owner might have upgraded the hub and cassette.

I'm pretty sure he'll want to keep this one as it's (currently) his favourite bike to ride.

EDIT: It may be earlier than I first thought. It bears a strong resemblance to this frame belonging to Philip Osler. The decals appear the same, even down to the rear facing one on the seat tube. In that previous post the Reynolds 531 decals apparently date it to 1973-77, from my limited experience the above BB cable guides would coincide with this date. Ken's bike however has later, below BB cables.


----------



## DonSchwann (19 Aug 2014)

Now that's a bike I'd love to own. It's gorgeous! If Ken ever changes his mind… 

I can understand why it's Ken's favourite bike to ride. It's pure class.

I'll keep looking out for Ken - hopefully one day I'll see him on his Ian May and tag along for a quick spin!

Thanks @sittingbull for posting.


----------



## DonSchwann (19 Aug 2014)

sittingbull said:


> EDIT: It may be earlier than I first thought. It bears a strong resemblance to this frame belonging to Philip Osler. The decals appear the same, even down to the rear facing one on the seat tube. In that previous post the Reynolds 531 decals apparently date it to 1973-77, from my limited experience the above BB cable guides would coincide with this date. Ken's bike however has later, below BB cables.



I noticed too that the 531 label on the blue Philip Osler frame is mid 70s - but this confuses me… Ian May (I have on good authority from a friend of his) died in 1997 aged 37. So he would have been 20 in 1980 (and 15 in 1975). Does this mean that Ian May opened his shop straight after leaving school, or did he rebadge older frames from another quality manufacturer?

Ken's bike also gives me a good idea about what to do with a spare Ian May head badge decal I have - rear facing on the seat tube so the other poor cyclists see what's overtaken them.


----------



## DonSchwann (2 Nov 2014)

For all those who are interested, here's a photo of Ian May - image courtesy of Steve Glover. Thanks Steve!


----------



## sittingbull (2 Nov 2014)

Is he riding one of his own bikes?


----------



## DonSchwann (2 Nov 2014)

Yes, that's an Ian May @sitting bull and a beauty at that!


----------



## DonSchwann (17 Dec 2014)

For all Ian May fans who also use the Retrobike forum, my gorgeous blue Ian May needs your votes in the Road Bike of the Month comp...


----------



## biggs682 (17 Dec 2014)

DonSchwann said:


> For all Ian May fans who also use the Retrobike forum, my gorgeous blue Ian May needs your votes in the Road Bike of the Month comp...


its had mine


----------



## DonSchwann (17 Dec 2014)

Thanks biggs682


----------



## DonSchwann (1 Jan 2015)

I meant to write this up as something special in tribute of Ian May (together with some other bits I've found), but haven't found the time.

So, for all who are interested in Ian May, here is the information I received from Steve Glover, who knew him well (information is also on the In Appreciation of Merseyside Bikes Facebook page):

_I can assure you he built frames and painted them at the Bebington Road address. His shot blaster was in the outbuilding behind the shop.

I only knew Ian for the final 2 years of his life - but as far as I recall he opened the shop in Bebington in 1980 with the help of his family. He did race as an amateur (3rd cat I believe) and he did raise his local profile by sponsoring local clubs and riders.

He did build a lot of frames himself - however he did also put his name on built bikes and frames, I recall seeing Simoncini stock when I took the shop on._

_The shop was your typical old school bike shop - where the bell rang as you entered and Ian would step out from the workshop in the back with oily hands. When I was there his stock and the shop as a whole was a bit run down. The stock was mainly kids bikes and old cheap racers and town bikes and bits of old stock he had picked up along the way - but I know in the past he had a good reputation for his frames, custom built bikes and wheelbuilding. He always smiled and said "Lloydy (Dave Llloyd) had 2 shops come and go on the same row of shops in Bebington - yet Ians shop was still there"

As I said he was a gentleman, hard working and caring and died in the shop unaware of his illness (I was with him the previous week)._


Thanks Steve for providing this information!


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jan 2015)

a lot of fresh info came our way on Sunday 10/01/15 i have just posted it on my blog https://biggs682.wordpress.com/2015/01/13/ian-may-cycles-update/

if anybody is interested


----------



## biggs682 (19 Apr 2015)

you have to be quick in this world

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ian-May-R...Domain_3&hash=item4d30f3d771&autorefresh=true

the above was listed and an hour later add ended


----------



## DonSchwann (19 Apr 2015)

_you have to be quick in this world_

Quickness isn't enough. But it helps.

Nice Ian May frame, that.


----------



## IncoherentJeff (23 Apr 2015)

D'oH! There was a 23 inch red Ian May in Wrexham on Preloved for £80 but I was just beaten to it. Oh well it was probably a touch too big for me anyway.

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/list/3523/bicycles.html


----------



## biggs682 (23 Apr 2015)

IncoherentJeff said:


> D'oH! There was a 23 inch red Ian May in Wrexham on Preloved for £80 but I was just beaten to it. Oh well it was probably a touch too big for me anyway.
> 
> http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/list/3523/bicycles.html



link doesnt bring just one advert up , @IncoherentJeff thats thwe way it goes there are bargains to be had iits just about right time right place


----------



## sittingbull (23 Apr 2015)

IncoherentJeff said:


> ........ Oh well it was probably a touch too big for me anyway.



I find this all the time. In decades gone by the average cyclist must have been shorter yet so many vintage frames are BIG.


----------



## DonSchwann (23 Apr 2015)

common as muck, these Ian Mays


----------



## biggs682 (24 Apr 2015)

IncoherentJeff said:


> D'oH! There was a 23 inch red Ian May in Wrexham on Preloved for £80 but I was just beaten to it. Oh well it was probably a touch too big for me anyway.
> 
> http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/list/3523/bicycles.html



the buyer has been in touch with via my facebok page , i have told him to visit cyclechat so should see some pics soon @DonSchwann


----------



## biggs682 (25 Apr 2015)

Just a few pictures of IMC044 my latest Ian May frameset that turned up this week.

Not sure of plans yet in terms of build specification.


----------



## gareth01244 (30 Apr 2015)

Hi, my names Gareth, I'm the guy who bought the Ian May from the Preloved advert mentioned above. I saw it a couple of weeks ago while browsing for parts for a couple of Raleigh 3 speeds I have. I had it in the back of my mind that I would like to buy an old road bike but didn't know much about them or indeed what model or make to look out for. When I saw the name on the frame curiosity got the better of me and I googled it for more info which led me to this site and this forum post. I live not far from the Wirral so it was enough of a connection( along with the comments on this forum) to make me enquire and eventually buy it. I have taken some camera phone images and will try and upload them for you all to see as I could do with some advice? I don't want to re spray the frame even though it has a few marks etc as I like the look of it as it sits, the wheels are mismatched, the rear is the original but is slightly out of true, the front is a Mavic sup rim I'm guessing from the 90s. not sure on how to proceed, find another Mavic rim and use the old hub or buy a new wheelset either new or 2nd hand( any thoughts on make etc?) I also want to replace the saddle as the previous owner fitted a replacement but its damaged, are there any new saddles out there apart from the likes of the Selle turbo that look like they would suit an 80s bike or should I look for an old one? the seat post is Promax branded and again I think its not original spec. The brake callipers and levers as well as gear set are campag but I have no idea of what model they might be as there doesn't appear to be any way of identifying them. Any way I have rambled on enough but would love to hear peoples thoughts on getting it roadworthy again.


----------



## sittingbull (1 May 2015)

Hi Gareth and  to the forum.

That's a fabulous looking bike, probably one of the older Ian Mays I've seen, in excellent condition with much of the original quality finishing kit. I wouldn't even consider re-spraying the frame. It would lose some originality and it really doesn't need it.

I could hazard a guess to age but would rather say it's similar to that of Mr. @biggs682 immediately above. Has it got a frame number on the bottom bracket?

As you say, the front wheel looks to have been replaced with a smaller 700c wheel. The rear dropout spacing will dictate to some extent the available options on new wheels and gearing. It looks quite rideable as it is, I'd rotate the bars down though 

Thanks for posting


----------



## biggs682 (1 May 2015)

@gareth01244 that looks superb and well found and welcome aboard , not a lot more i can say over what i have already said , just get on and ride it you lucky man


----------



## IncoherentJeff (1 May 2015)

welcome to the forum Gareth, very nice looking bike. Nice to know abit more about another Ian May as that preloved ad was abit lacking in detail.


----------



## gareth01244 (1 May 2015)

Thanks for the replies, yes those bars were the first thing I altered, the last owner suffered a motorbike accident and had metal plates in his wrists so thats probably why they were set so high. The rear dropouts are 126mm. Its the first bike I have owned that's not been made in a factory so its intriguing to try and work out what was original finishing kit and what was added by its owners. I really like the pinstripe in the lugs, anyone think that it might have been added later or do other Ian May bikes have similar?


----------



## DonSchwann (1 May 2015)

Lovely bike that, Gareth!

I'd get an original 80s saddle rather than sourcing a new one. I have a San Marco Rolls on mine, which does the job nicely. Vintage wheels can be surprisingly expensive - it's not a big deal to true the back one and if it's original then that's what I'd do (you can sort it yourself with a cheap spoke truer from Halfords or pay your LBS to sort). The front wheel ideally should be replaced, so I'd keep my eye out for a similar one to the rear but ride happily with what you've got until a decent price one comes along).

Oh, and please don't repaint the frame! It's lovely as it is, even with a couple of nicks here and there. It's the originality that appeals.

Enjoy and welcome to the Ian May 'club'!  Can't believe you got that for £80!

EDIT:

Just checked your 531 stickers - their style seems to indicate 1977 to 1981. Ian's shop opened in 1981, so it could be one of the earliest Mays out there:


----------



## biggs682 (1 May 2015)

gareth01244 said:


> Thanks for the replies, yes those bars were the first thing I altered, the last owner suffered a motorbike accident and had metal plates in his wrists so thats probably why they were set so high. The rear dropouts are 126mm. Its the first bike I have owned that's not been made in a factory so its intriguing to try and work out what was original finishing kit and what was added by its owners. I really like the pinstripe in the lugs, anyone think that it might have been added later or do other Ian May bikes have similar?


luglining is easy enough to do at any time , neither of my 3 have it

at 126 mm rear drop outs wheels could be expensive as per @DonSchwann comments , i managed to pick up a complete donor bike last week for my latest frame for a lot less than a pr of wheels would cost me , so that might be the way forward .

dont forget to stick the pics up on the " In Appreciation of Merseyside Bikes " face book page please


----------



## gareth01244 (12 May 2015)

Quick update on my Ian May, spent an afternoon stripping down the frame to allow me access to give it and its components a good de greasing clean, the frame was covered in grime and oil as was the derailleur and cranks. I used a product I had not heard of till now, its called Meguirs showroom glaze No.7. According to a site I came across its supposed to be really good for old paint on vintage cars as it contains oils that are supposed soak in and to bring life back into faded paint, I ordered some as an experiment and I applied it after the clean down( which left the red paint looking really dull and flat) it has put a shine onto the frame that was sorely missing but I guess ordinary polish or wax would have also worked. The brake calipers hardly needed any work unlike the levers, cranks and stem needed a fair bit of work to revive as they had lots of deep scratches, I have in the past polished up Raleigh parts but these had a coating/ anodized layer that took some work to improve on. The stem looked like someone had previously tried to polish out the scratches as you could see the different surfaces, anyway after lots of elbow grease I'm happy to say that they look far better. I'm new to bikes with Campag components but from looking online the levers look like super record ones as do the derailleurs, can any one help with that? I looked at replacement hoods but they averaged around £40 for genuine ones so I have ordered a set of Dia Compe 204 hoods at £6 as they are supposed to be a good match, will see when they arrive. Hopefully going to see some wheels tomorrow so fingers crossed I can put in a ride soon.


----------



## sittingbull (13 May 2015)

Very nice and well worth the effort 

The paintwork does look more vibrant compared to the original pics.

Put some more pics up when you get some wheels.


----------



## biggs682 (13 May 2015)

@gareth01244 looking good , just got back from a short 8 miles on my red Ian May


----------



## fixedfixer (14 May 2015)

Great thread. Went to school in Bebington in mid 70's. Remember Dave Lloyd shop. Ian May opened his shop after I left area. I bought a peugeot AE8 from Peter Toner's in Hoylake. Anyone remember Pete Matthews bikes? Mate at school had one of those as his best bike. Pic of the AE8 on this forum somewhere.

Edit Wallasey not Hoylake (was getting a bit posh there!)


----------



## sittingbull (14 May 2015)

fixedfixer said:


> ........ Anyone remember Pete Matthews bikes?........



I bought a Pete Matthews frame for a friend a couple of years ago, it's not been built up yet. It's a nice frame but suffered some paint loss in the course of removing a stuck seat post They appear on eBay from time to time.

There were a multitude of quality frame-builders and associated bike shops in this region (both sides of the river). Tierney Cycles was my LBS, sadly long gone


----------



## biggs682 (14 May 2015)

the all elusive shop front picture still to be found , surely there must be one


----------



## fixedfixer (15 May 2015)

Gareth01244 In the third photo you have put the brake pads in wrong way round. Open end of shoe should face rear of bike or else pads will shoot out of shoe .... Otherwise a great looking bike there.


----------



## biggs682 (15 May 2015)

biggs682 said:


> Just a few pictures of IMC044 my latest Ian May frameset that turned up this week.
> 
> Not sure of plans yet in terms of build specification.


Quick update as just been to collect IMC044 up and its getting there slowly


----------



## DonSchwann (16 May 2015)

Good progress there, @biggs682 - as a shiny quill guy, I'm trying not to look at the stem!


----------



## biggs682 (16 May 2015)

DonSchwann said:


> Good progress there, @biggs682 - as a shiny quill guy, I'm trying not to look at the stem!



dont panic just got to find the right length quill stem required


----------



## DonSchwann (16 May 2015)

Phew! 

The image I took of Ian's shop as it is now has since disappeared from this thread. Here it is again:


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jun 2015)

Well IMC044 had its first ride today , just need to swap saddle over and then some testing miles can begin .

Its the lightest of all my 3 Ian Mays so will see


----------



## gareth01244 (10 Jun 2015)

I have finished putting my bike back together and took it out on its first ride tonight, did 25k around the country lanes, not that different to my giant defy apart from the downtube shifting which I need to practice as I was a bit slow and wobbly at times. The bike so far has given me a lot of pleasure and I'm sure that now I am able to ride it it will continue to do so. Any one going to Eroica brittania with their bikes?


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jun 2015)

@gareth01244 that looks fantastic well done


----------



## DonSchwann (11 Jun 2015)

Nice job that - bike really pings!


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jun 2015)

20 miles covered on my red Ian May this morning and here is proof


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jul 2015)

Just done a nice 26 miles on IMC044 i think the longer stem swap is just about spot on for comfort wise although i am just looking ahead of axle line i dont think it needs swapping so just need to swap the bar tape and cables over and thats it


----------



## IncoherentJeff (24 Jul 2015)

I've got myself an Ian May, you may remember it was on eBay last November I picked it up but a test ride revealed a worrying clicking bottom bracket so it went into storage... but I've now got the time to start this project. 







It's a small 20" frame (C-C)
Inverted colours on the headbadge?
700c wheels, judging by the clearance it originally had 28" wheels.
3x Biospace-HP Mountain LX chainrings
Shimano Deore XT front deraillure
Shimano Exage 500L rear deraillure
Lamp mount on forks
Eyes for mudguards frame & forks
4 paint colours; plain black, metallic blue, plain red and plain white
The frame number is currently obscured by the cable guide but I'm stripping her down tonight / tomorrow so I'll have a look soon. The rear tube just exploded rather impressively before taking the photos.

The suicide levers have to go and I need a slightly longer stem. I'm in two minds whether to find a longer stem or use the current stem with a pursuit bar I already have.

I'm thinking I'll strip it down for a full clean & re-grease, investigate the bottom bracket click, t-cut the paint and r-lacquer rather than a full respray. Then fit new brakes, brake levers and consumables (tubes, tyres, cables, pads etc..).

More photos: http://s1345.photobucket.com/user/DBXR/library/Ian May


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jul 2015)

welcome @IncoherentJeff to the club , lets hope its got an IMC prefixed frame number


----------



## DonSchwann (31 Aug 2015)

Bit quiet over here…how's everyone enjoying their Mays?


----------



## biggs682 (31 Aug 2015)

DonSchwann said:


> Bit quiet over here…how's everyone enjoying their Mays?



@DonSchwann thanks for asking my 2 have seen more miles than previous years hows yours ?


----------



## gareth01244 (1 Sep 2015)

Still enjoying mine. I'm going to the good life festival near Chester on the 20th and L eroica are going to be there, they have announced a 25k ride for vintage bikes so I have signed up. Looking forward to seeing a pre 1987 pelaton in action. Only issue is its vintage clothing as well so I'm on the look out for a suitable Jersey to go with my Ian May.


----------



## gareth01244 (21 Sep 2015)

Rode my Ian May yesterday at a festival near me called the good life. The Eroica Britannia boys where there and they organised a 30k ride for fifty vintage bikes. Half way round we stopped to wait for the rest of the group to catch up and while we waited a group of club riders went past, the last rider slowed to talk to us and as he had a Liverpool accent I asked if he had heard of Ian May cycles and to my surprise he said yes and that they used to be in the same road club.
He shot of to catch up with the rest of his mates before I had chance to quiz him further.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Sep 2015)

gareth01244 said:


> the last rider slowed to talk to us and as he had a Liverpool accent I asked if he had heard of Ian May cycles and to my surprise he said yes and that they used to be in the same road club.
> He shot of to catch up with the rest of his mates before I had chance to quiz him further.



well done and what a great shame


----------



## gareth01244 (16 Apr 2016)

I am the proud owner of another Ian May, my second. I picked it up last night and have spent this morning giving it a clean, The owner bought it as a frameset from Ian May cycles about 15 or so years ago and built it up himself. It looks like its had an easy life and been well treated. The bike has a Shimano 600 groupset with indexed rear mech and came with the Shimano 600 pedals complete with Christophe Leather toe straps. After a bit of a clean I replaced the bar tape with some that I had picked up in Halfords for £1 in the bargain bin, matches the bikes colour and I'm sure Ian May wouldn't have minded me using Boardman tape seeing as they are from the same neck of the woods. The wheels are Mavic MA2 with 105 and exage hubs and spin forever


----------



## gareth01244 (16 Apr 2016)




----------



## biggs682 (16 Apr 2016)

@gareth01244 looks bl@@dy good and makes me want to get mine out again


----------



## gareth01244 (16 Apr 2016)

Thanks, it looks so different to my red one, the paint job and grey shimano 600 give it a more modern feel compared to the chrome and lug lining.
I still need to change the cables as they are a bit frayed and in the top two gears the chain seems to slip on every alternative pedal stroke, not sure whether it needs a new chain, any thoughts on what might be the cause?
doesn't do it when using easier gears


----------



## biggs682 (16 Apr 2016)

@gareth01244 i would say either chain length and/or cassette and / or chain worn , worth taking a link or two out


----------



## gareth01244 (2 May 2016)

Took your advice Martin, ended up taking six links out before it stopped skipping, also had to replace the rim tape after the front tyre went flat, it had gone brittle with age and was well past its best. Changed the tyres as well while I was at it for some Vittoria pro but they don't look as good as the gumwall ones so may look out for some, any suggestions other than the Michelin dynamics?


----------



## biggs682 (2 May 2016)

@gareth01244 lad it was an easyish fix and it alwats surprises me how often we overlook rim tape

I had the same quandry re tyres on my red one , i tried the Classic's a while back and found them next to useless shame as they look good , i ended up usng some Vittorio Rallye tubs and boy what a difference they made pumped up to 130 psi


----------



## biggs682 (8 May 2016)

Well my red Ian May is ready for some 2016 use, it's had a brief test ride Friday night and is now raring to go.


----------



## gareth01244 (9 May 2016)

Finished a few jobs on my Ian May.
New stem fitted that has a twin bolt design so I can swap bars easily if needed. Put a deda 215 bar on that I had picked up a while ago and never used as well as new rim tape,inner tube tyres and San Marco rolls saddle

























Biggest update was fitting a set of sti 8 speed shifters. I already had them and did advertise them but since no one bought them I thought I would try them on the 7 speed set up.
Works well and I think that they don't look to bad as the grey levers match the rest of the group set. I did consider a full 9 speed sora installation but it would be to much black on the bike and it would involve new wheels


----------



## biggs682 (9 May 2016)

@gareth01244 still looks good and glad to hear you are still enjoying it , must admit i did wonder about doing a filtting a 2 x 10 speed 105 kit that i have lying round


----------



## mikeymustard (13 May 2016)

biggs682 said:


> @gareth01244 still looks good and glad to hear you are still enjoying it , must admit i did wonder about doing a filtting a 2 x 10 speed 105 kit that i have lying round


I love the fact that you just have 10sp kit "just" lying around! 

@gareth01244 that's a really nice looking bike - a near perfect sympathetic modernising.
What make is the bar tape? That's just the colour I've been looking for!


----------



## gareth01244 (13 May 2016)

Is boardman bar tape, I picked up a few different colours when it was on clearance for £2. It was a happy coincidence that it matched the frame as I didn't have the bike then.


----------



## mikeymustard (13 May 2016)

gareth01244 said:


> ... It was a happy coincidence that it matched the frame as I didn't have the bike then.


Yes it works really well. I bought a couple of different colours of the China special stuff on the bay for a quid, but the two different blues I got weren't quite right. It's not bad stuff actually, a little short so you have to watch your winding, and no sticky, but I don't think that's a problem, especially as I like to change it regularly!


----------



## biggs682 (13 May 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> I love the fact that you just have 10sp kit "just" lying around!
> 
> its all about buying stuff at the right price when its offered , only issue is i have mislaid the crankset


----------



## biggs682 (14 May 2016)

just got back from the longest ride to date in 3 years of ownership on the red Ian May only 30 miles but a great ride as always


----------



## mikeymustard (14 May 2016)

That's the sign of a good machine when you just want to keep going


----------



## biggs682 (24 May 2016)

another LITTLE Ian May for sale complete with receipt

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-ian-may-road-bike-with-531-reynolds-tubing/1170427203


----------



## T4tomo (24 May 2016)

gareth01244 said:


> Took your advice Martin, ended up taking six links out before it stopped skipping, also had to replace the rim tape after the front tyre went flat, it had gone brittle with age and was well past its best. Changed the tyres as well while I was at it for some Vittoria pro but they don't look as good as the gumwall ones so may look out for some, any suggestions other than the Michelin dynamics?


 panaracer pasela's ? gum wall and ride well IMHO. Its what I run on my ex Martin Peugeot.


----------



## gareth01244 (24 May 2016)

Your not the first person to mention the panaracer tyres, although I had forgotten about them so thanks will look into them especially as they seem to be available in sizes larger than 23c


----------



## T4tomo (24 May 2016)

Yep, I'm running 28's, from memory available in 23, 25 and 28mm

In a nod to the post below, I have thus far found the the Panaracers to be very durable, including on a bit of cross country through fields and woods when I had a bit of a navigational error and what I thought was a road turned into a bridle path.


----------



## BalkanExpress (24 May 2016)

gareth01244 said:


> Your not the first person to mention the panaracer tyres, although I had forgotten about them so thanks will look into them especially as they seem to be available in sizes larger than 23c



Veloflex Masters come in 25 mm. I have not had mine long but I can say two things, they roll VERY well and they get cut VERY easily. If you want a Sunday best tyre gum wall then great, if you are looking for something day to day then probably not.

Ribble and Wiggle both have them at a sensible price and you can get them in blue


----------



## T4tomo (24 May 2016)

gareth01244 said:


> View attachment 125025


I love that subtle paintwork detail in the white and yellow.


----------



## biggs682 (25 May 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> That's the sign of a good machine when you just want to keep going



blasted another quick 20 miles last night on Ian May the 1st it really is a good riding bike that just begs to be ridden


----------



## Captain Cody (2 Jun 2016)

Hey All, I have unearthed an Ian May racing bike of indeterminate age from the back of my garage. It has 1534 stamped on the bottom bracket and a K on the top of the rear forks. Any ideas of its vintage? Is it one of his originals? It has lots of Campagnolo kit - very expensive in its day so must have been worthy of serious investment. Any ideas?


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jun 2016)

@Captain Cody it seems that the ones he made were prefixed IMC and had just 3 digits , so unlikely to be one of his but its very hard finding info ......

Without pics hard to say age but between early 80's to mid 90's was the era the shop was open

pictures are needed please just so we can all dribble 

and feel free to comment on my Facebook page In Appreciation Of Merseyside Bikes 

what are your plans for it ????


----------



## RedRider (3 Jun 2016)

BalkanExpress said:


> Veloflex Masters come in 25 mm. I have not had mine long but I can say two things, they roll VERY well and they get cut VERY easily. If you want a Sunday best tyre gum wall then great, if you are looking for something day to day then probably not.
> 
> Ribble and Wiggle both have them at a sensible price and you can get them in blue


May I ask what they're like to fit/remove? I've heard they're lever breakers which with the likelihood of punctures has put me off before now.


----------



## BalkanExpress (5 Jun 2016)

RedRider said:


> May I ask what they're like to fit/remove? I've heard they're lever breakers which with the likelihood of punctures has put me off before now.



They are   To put on initially. The guidence is not to use levers and so I thumbed them on: the first was a long painful process, the second a shorter painful process. however, I am a soft southern office worker and your pain threshold may vary. Touch wood I have not had reason to take them off yet. 

In terms of on the road repairs, I am thinking of getting one of those cans with the gunk that seals and inflates and then worry about the rest when I get home.

Is it worth the faff? Subjectively they are much better than the Vittorias which were on it before and certainly contribute to the feeling of "want to jump on it and ride it"


----------



## RedRider (5 Jun 2016)

BalkanExpress said:


> They are   To put on initially. The guidence is not to use levers and so I thumbed them on: the first was a long painful process, the second a shorter painful process. however, I am a soft southern office worker and your pain threshold may vary. Touch wood I have not had reason to take them off yet.
> 
> In terms of on the road repairs, I am thinking of getting one of those cans with the gunk that seals and inflates and then worry about the rest when I get home.
> 
> Is it worth the faff? Subjectively they are much better than the Vittorias which were on it before and certainly contribute to the feeling of "want to jump on it and ride it"


Thanks, they do look great as well. Hmm


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jun 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Just done a nice 26 miles on IMC044 i think the longer stem swap is just about spot on for comfort wise although i am just looking ahead of axle line i dont think it needs swapping so just need to swap the bar tape and cables over and thats it
> 
> 
> View attachment 96614



Heard back earlier this week from the new owner of IMC044 he completed this years L'Eroica on it and is talking about doing Tuscany's one next year on it


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jun 2016)

Just unpacked another Ian May badged machine, frame number looks to be 03325 so does not an Ian May made one .












It was the rear stays and fork profile that caught my eye.


----------



## midlife (27 Jun 2016)

Lovely looking frame, graceful curve to that fork, reminds me of a Mercian Strada Speciale 







Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jun 2016)

midlife said:


> Lovely looking frame, graceful curve to that fork, reminds me of a Mercian Strada Speciale
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@midlife i can see what you are saying


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jul 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Just unpacked another Ian May badged machine, frame number looks to be 03325 so does not an Ian May made one .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well finally started work on this one by pulling the fork out so i could clean and re grease the Tioga headset , number stamped on steerer tube matches bottom bracket and after a bit of cleaning i can now see for drop outs are Campagnola as well so its got some pedigree just not sure by whom .

Also started stripping bottom bracket out as that feels a bit notchy


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jul 2016)

Well first ride this morning on my latest Ian May rides nice and smooth feels compact size wise , know i can start doing some gentle bedding in miles for a few days then start riding it in earnest next week .

I noticed during its recent overhaul that frame and fork numbers are the same and it takes a 27.2 mm seat post , older style nutted calipers , nice cable guides above the bottom bracket and both the forks and rear drop outs are campagnola items so its not to shabby a build just the by whom question .


----------



## mikeymustard (13 Jul 2016)

Looks good  another fine Biggs machine!


----------



## raleighnut (13 Jul 2016)

That looks as short as my 653 frame, back wheel won't come out with the tyre inflated on that.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jul 2016)

raleighnut said:


> That looks as short as my 653 frame, back wheel won't come out with the tyre inflated on that.


i want to try and get some guards on it .........


----------



## raleighnut (13 Jul 2016)

biggs682 said:


> i want to try and get some guards on it .........


You should get away with clip on 'raceblades' but IME they're a bit fragile on the 'hooky' bits.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jul 2016)

raleighnut said:


> You should get away with clip on 'raceblades' but IME they're a bit fragile on the 'hooky' bits.


better than nothing


----------



## raleighnut (13 Jul 2016)

biggs682 said:


> better than nothing


yep, keep yer bum dry at least (mine are ok its just they're a bit cheapo really)


----------



## gareth01244 (23 Jul 2016)

Decided to change the bartape on mine to black, so had to change the cables and hoods as well, fitted a Rolls saddle to match



. Think it looks a lot nicer as a result


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jul 2016)

@gareth01244 that gets my vote i hope you road tested it as well


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jul 2016)

gareth01244 said:


> Decided to change the bartape on mine to black, so had to change the cables and hoods as well, fitted a Rolls saddle to match
> View attachment 135876
> . Think it looks a lot nicer as a result


.............................................be even nicer with a Brooks.


----------



## gareth01244 (23 Jul 2016)

I have a black B17 but it looks a little to big on it, a Brooks Swift would do the job nicely but far to expensive for me to justify


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jul 2016)

gareth01244 said:


> I have a black B17 but it looks a little to big on it, a Brooks Swift would do the job nicely but far to expensive for me to justify


The B17n (Narrow) would be my choice but only because mine is the most comfy of the 5 I've got.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jul 2016)

I have been riding my latest Ian May quite a lot and have close to 200 miles since getting it and i am enjoying it loads . My initial thoughts were to winterise it and use it as one of my winter bikes come the winter , but i am that impressed by it i am starting to think about having it refinished and built up again using some better parts ......


----------



## gareth01244 (4 Aug 2016)

After a chain of events I ended up in the fortunate position of having a few parts left over and decided to update my Blue Ian May, it was bought originally as just a frameset and the owner built it up himself with Shimano 600, I have stripped it down and rebuilt it with the help of my local bike shop and fitted it out with Ultegra 6600 components that I bought off a fellow CC member along with a set of Dura Ace 7800 sti levers, the parts where bought with the intention of fitting to a Mercian I have just bought but that ended up going a different way. Any just returned from a quick ride and here are a couple of pics.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Aug 2016)

@gareth01244 looks good , what you doing with the removed parts ?


----------



## gareth01244 (4 Aug 2016)

Good question Martin, not sure, might keep them for another bike but I really shouldn't as I am at my limit, the parts are in really good condition, the wheels are Mavic Ma40s and are really nice as well, would you be interested, I could put a list together of the parts and message you?


----------



## biggs682 (4 Aug 2016)

gareth01244 said:


> Good question Martin, not sure, might keep them for another bike but I really shouldn't as I am at my limit, the parts are in really good condition, the wheels are Mavic Ma40s and are really nice as well, would you be interested, I could put a list together of the parts and message you?



Gareth i might be interested just in case i decide to keep the latest Ian May , so no rush but if you want to them by all mean put a list together but no promises


----------



## biggs682 (14 Sep 2016)

this one has popped on e bay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152237816375?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT

I have messaged the seller asking about frame number and he has answered it has 
29123 stamped on the bottom bracket , and his uncle bought it new from the Ian May shop


----------



## gareth01244 (26 May 2019)

Have given my Ian May a new look by fitting an Italia



flite saddle and a set of open pro CD wheels. Came across the open pro rims in a local bike shop sale reduced to £20 the pair and had to buy them. A few months later saw some used 5700 105 hubs online and had them built up.


----------



## Cycleops (26 May 2019)

That's a beaut @gareth01244 Blue is the best colour for a bike


----------



## Paulus (26 May 2019)

I have just been following this thread this evening, from the start, after following the latest Ian May rebuild thread, and I am smitten. I have fallen in love those bikes, particularly the blue framed versions.( I have a thing for blue frames my latest bike being a Condor Classico ) I may have to scour the ads for one.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Sep 2019)

Just picked up this Ian May


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (14 Sep 2019)

Not another one!  Very nice spec but too small for me and too short in the wheelbase. Doesn't look any bigger than 21" and the TT seems rather short. With my feet, I'd get toe overlap if I tried to ride that.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Sep 2019)

It looks like a 20" to so way too small for me also but all the bits will come in very useful


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (14 Sep 2019)

Your idea of a parts donor bike is a bit more upmarket than mine then!


----------

